# Club and Ball fitting in the South West!?!



## Magpie1979 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi all,

This is my first post in the GM Forum and have read some great post already.

I wanted to ask if anyone knows of a good place within Somerset, Devon or Dorset to get a proper club fitting and possibly the golf ball too. I've been warned by many people to stay away from "American Golf" although I love the place.

My handicap is coming down well this year and next summer I want a fitted set so I've no excuses in my single figure quest .

I like Mizuno,Nike and Titleist but its the performance and feel which is more a factor for me (as long as they aren't to ugly!)

Any advice would be great.

Regards,

Magpie.


----------



## Neilds (Nov 24, 2014)

Tony Valentine's in Corsham (Between Bath and Chippenham) has a great selection of clubs and is a Mizuno fitting centre.  They stock most brands so you should be able to find something if you are close.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 24, 2014)

Magpie1979 said:



			Hi all,

This is my first post in the GM Forum and have read some great post already.

I wanted to ask if anyone knows of a good place within Somerset, Devon or Dorset to get a proper club fitting and possibly the golf ball too. I've been warned by many people to stay away from "American Golf" although I love the place.

My handicap is coming down well this year and next summer I want a fitted set so I've no excuses in my single figure quest .

I like Mizuno,Nike and Titleist but its the performance and feel which is more a factor for me (as long as they aren't to ugly!)

Any advice would be great.

Regards,

Magpie.
		
Click to expand...

I do believe Exeter American golf do these makes.
Andy or Dave will see you right.

Simon Stevenson does Titliest at Taunton and Pickeridge.


----------



## Sats (Nov 24, 2014)

If I was down your neck of the woods I'd go and see Mark Crossfield. 

On the AG thing, I had a fitting there for a driver last year and had another fitting at my local pro and the difference was amazing. AG seem to do a billy basic job of it compared to the in depth fitting I got with my  local pro.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 24, 2014)

Sats said:



			If I was down your neck of the woods I'd go and see Mark Crossfield. 

On the AG thing, I had a fitting there for a driver last year and had another fitting at my local pro and the difference was amazing. AG seem to do a billy basic job of it compared to the in depth fitting I got with my  local pro.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have said the same about Crossfield. Got to be worth a punt


----------



## Magpie1979 (Nov 24, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'd have said the same about Crossfield. Got to be worth a punt
		
Click to expand...


Does anyone know how much he charges for lesson/fitting? I've looked online but had no joy on the prices.

The AG basic fitting is something I want to avoid as they are only going to try and sell you what is better for them in some cases, obviously not all salesmen are the same though.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 25, 2014)

Magpie1979 said:



			Does anyone know how much he charges for lesson/fitting? I've looked online but had no joy on the prices.

The AG basic fitting is something I want to avoid as they are only going to try and sell you what is better for them in some cases, obviously not all salesmen are the same though. 

Click to expand...

I believe he would do a 2 hour lesson for a newcomer at around Â£150.
A second lesson is Â£60 per hour.

He has all the gadgets and gizmos to do a major fitting,if your serious imo its money
well spent.


----------

